# Dry Scaly Feet



## DanNJ316 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. My name is Dan, I'm from New Jersey. I have a 12 year old grey cockatiel named Frank, and recently I've noticed his feet getting really dry and scaly looking. They don't seem to be bothering him at all, and he's acting the same as he always does, no problems or changes at all. 

So my question is, how can I tell if this is just a case of him having dry feet and it's nothing to worry about, or if this is the sign of a problem?

The pic I included isn't a pic of Frank, it's one that I found online, but his feet look exactly like the ones in the pic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks normal to me. From what I've seen it's the young tiels whose feet don't look dry. My birds' feet always look like the ones pictured.

And 'hello' back to you!


----------



## DanNJ316 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks tielbob, I had a feeling it was normal, but I wanted to check. I've become maybe a little over protective of my guy since we had a mishap this past January, which resulted in a several night stay at the vet, though thankfully he's made a full recovery. Ever since then, every little thing and I'm worried that something is wrong.

Appreciate you taking the time to reply!


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Cosmo's are exactly the same! It's natural, I believe. If they start to scab/bleed, just pop into the vet's for a checkup, but if not, there's nothing to worry about


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

DanNJ316 said:


> ... I had a feeling it was normal, but I wanted to check


Yes, you can always ask here where there are so many 'tiel people' 

Glad your bird is ok now after the problem earlier this year. Sometimes I seem so worried about my bird that I almost forget to enjoy him 
But it's good to be protective and watchful so you can spot any signs of trouble early on.


----------



## Yazan (Nov 8, 2021)

DanNJ316 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. My name is Dan, I'm from New Jersey. I have a 12 year old grey cockatiel named Frank, and recently I've noticed his feet getting really dry and scaly looking. They don't seem to be bothering him at all, and he's acting the same as he always does, no problems or changes at all.
> 
> So my question is, how can I tell if this is just a case of him having dry feet and it's nothing to worry about, or if this is the sign of a problem?
> 
> The pic I included isn't a pic of Frank, it's one that I found online, but his feet look exactly like the ones in the pic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Yazan (Nov 8, 2021)

DanNJ316 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. My name is Dan, I'm from New Jersey. I have a 12 year old grey cockatiel named Frank, and recently I've noticed his feet getting really dry and scaly looking. They don't seem to be bothering him at all, and he's acting the same as he always does, no problems or changes at all.
> 
> So my question is, how can I tell if this is just a case of him having dry feet and it's nothing to worry about, or if this is the sign of a problem?
> 
> The pic I included isn't a pic of Frank, it's one that I found online, but his feet look exactly like the ones in the pic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


My 4 cockatiels also have this, so i tried putting olive oil on to my bird's feet and it stopped flaking


----------

